# shake them hater off



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

I dont know why you guys think I'm BS, I'm for real. Last night I seen 3 big wallys caught at hains point. Just because my grammer is not that good, what dose that have to do with caughting fish. I put my time in like everybody else, but for some reason I caught alot of fish. Maybe is just alot of lucky. haters


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

how many drums did you catch? how many 30lbs plus stripers did you catch? how many cobias did you catch? So what's alot of fish? I see spot fishermen in VA fill up their coolers in 2 hours. So what kind of fish did you catch alot?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

no disrespect meant young king....
but what is a 'wally' -- a walleye? -- a striper?
what is 'he got ghost'? -- he left?
just trying to understand what your post meant


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Not saying I don't believe you*

it's just most of the time I can't understand what your trying to say ....... before you hit the submit reply button try rereading your post and make sure we can understand it ........


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, what surfchunker said


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*observation*

it's funny how some guys on here feel it's OK to question some, but not others. Too many INTERNET hero's on here. When you see them on the water they are so quite you can hear a mouse pissing on cotton. Too Funny...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Don't know what your problem is*



kmw21230 said:


> it's funny how some guys on here feel it's OK to question some, but not others. Too many INTERNET hero's on here. When you see them on the water they are so quite you can hear a mouse pissing on cotton. Too Funny...


And I really don't care. But ya need to lose the attitude. His post made absolutely NO SENSE what so ever. I as well as other had no idea what he was talking about. We were trying to get clarification as to what he was talking about plain and simple.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> it's funny how some guys on here feel it's OK to question some, but not others. Too many INTERNET hero's on here. When you see them on the water they are so quite you can hear a mouse pissing on cotton. Too Funny...


You can't be that tough chasing sissy fish. So what are you? A toough guy wading waste deep water in ripping current, baitbox dripping down your rear, casting 8nbaits with occasion shark swimming through your leg, or just a wuss behind the keyboard. If you're into that kind of fishing come join us at the Point.

Just Observation


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*nobody called him a lair*

we just said we don't understand what he's trying to say ........ huge difference


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> And I really don't care. But ya need to lose the attitude. His post made absolutely NO SENSE what so ever. I as well as other had no idea what he was talking about. We were trying to get clarification as to what he was talking about plain and simple.


Thank you .. I too do not understand what has happened to you ..
This isnt the same person I talked to at PLO ..


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

the proof of a successful angler is who has the most clogged arteries and the biggest belt size from eatting so much deep fried fillets and hush puppies !!!!!! just my 2 cents ....happy easter everyone !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Too many INTERNET hero's on here. When you see them on the water they are so quite you can hear a mouse pissing on cotton. Too Funny...


Kinda like someone who posts in big, bold letters "I'm the Fish Master, B%^$h" in his sig 

Do you spend as much time fishin' as bitchin'? If you do you must be living 29 hour days.


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> no disrespect meant young king....
> but what is a 'wally' -- a walleye? -- a striper?
> what is 'he got ghost'? -- he left?
> just trying to understand what your post meant


I'm talking about stripers


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> You can't be that tough chasing sissy fish. So what are you? A toough guy wading waste deep water in ripping current, baitbox dripping down your rear, casting 8nbaits with occasion shark swimming through your leg, or just a pussy behind the keyboard. If you're into that kind of fishing come join us at the Point.
> 
> Just Observation


I'll fish anywhere, shark dont scare me.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

the young king said:


> I dont know why you guys think I'm BS, I'm for real. Last night I seen 3 big wallys caught at hains point. Just because my grammer is not that good, what dose that have to do with caughting fish. I put my time in like everybody else, but for some reason I caught alot of fish. Maybe is just alot of lucky. haters


LOL !!! maybe you were the 1 with the illegal striper???


----------



## the young king (Oct 23, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> LOL !!! maybe you were the 1 with the illegal striper???[/QUOT
> You will never know


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Genghis said:


> Kinda like someone who posts in big, bold letters "I'm the Fish Master, B%^$h" in his sig
> 
> Do you spend as much time fishin' as bitchin'? If you do you must be living 29 hour days.



Amen!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*who cares if it was elegal he paid for it*

Who Cares Are You Jelouse Cause You Didnt Catch It And Keep It.dont Let This Bs Fool Ya Some Of You Would Keep It If You Can Get Away With It.you Paid For It Anyway With These Rediculouse Fishing License Prices Charging Us For What We Have A Right To Do Anyway.


----------



## Genghis (Nov 2, 2004)

Bass_n_around said:


> Who Cares Are You Jelouse Cause You Didnt Catch It And Keep It.dont Let This Bs Fool Ya Some Of You Would Keep It If You Can Get Away With It.you Paid For It Anyway With These Rediculouse Fishing License Prices Charging Us For What We Have A Right To Do Anyway.


:fishing:


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> dont Let This Bs Fool Ya Some Of You Would Keep It If You Can Get Away With


Believe it or not I do agree with you on this ...There's alot of guys on here that have and will continue to poach ..There are saints on the net and garbage on the water


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Me a tough guy? nope.. Just a man that speaks his mind, and means what he says. You guys act like the only guys that truly fishing are the guys at the point... Don't get me wrong.. For those that fish there I give them much respect.. But let's not act like that's the only real fishing on the east coast.

As far as the other stuff..... Too Funny...







CrawFish said:


> You can't be that tough chasing sissy fish. So what are you? A toough guy wading waste deep water in ripping current, baitbox dripping down your rear, casting 8nbaits with occasion shark swimming through your leg, or just a pussy behind the keyboard. If you're into that kind of fishing come join us at the Point.
> 
> Just Observation


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes Sir,,,, the last thing I want is to get black listed.. Too Funny....




RuddeDogg said:


> And I really don't care. But ya need to lose the attitude. His post made absolutely NO SENSE what so ever. I as well as other had no idea what he was talking about. We were trying to get clarification as to what he was talking about plain and simple.






HT, I'm the same guys you met. To be totally honest with you I don't have a personal issue with anyone on here. Most of you will be at the Spring Fling, and chances are I will offer you a beer. After all it's just fishing, and life's to short to be *INTERNET Beefin *with guys I don't even know. 

But, some of you like to gang up on people.. I saw it with CASTDADDY, BAYFISHER, ETC.. All I'm saying is let's all be men and stand on our own feet as individual and not follow the mob... 

I hope you all had a great Easter Dinner.. :beer:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks, we all know some of us will tell fish stories and some of us tell FISH stories and lord knows my grammer ain't always da bestest. So for my sake believe what ya want and chalk up to FISH telling stories for the rest of it and keep in mind Da Fish are on da way so sharpen your hooks, tie knots, count beads, put new line on your reels and save your pennies to fill your gas tanks.

PS: When ya think you have it bad I just filled my diesel Friday and it wasn't empty and still took $140.00 <Thats a new Reel>


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Shooter, you gotta point.. As far as I'm concerned I'm done with this post, but will take private PM's if anyone want's to discuss this further:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thanks Shooter*

makes me feel better ... my new ride takes me $75 for a tank .......


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just finished reading the other threads and THIS ISSUE IS DEAD SO LET IT REST IN PEACE.

Do not start any more threads on this issue.


----------

